# IE8 to IE7



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

Is there the way to downgrade IE8 to IE7 on windows 7?
I have to use IE7 to do some works, and cannot change my OS, nor install a VM. I searched on the Internet, and there are some ways such as using developer tools for IE8, using win 7's XP mode, but they didn't work.

I need a way to install a REAL IE7 on my win7 64 bit


----------



## kredman (Apr 22, 2010)

You should have an option to view pages in 'Compatibility View' mode which is basically ie7. There is also MultipleIEs which I use for dev work all the time to test out different versions of IE.


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

I did use 'Compatible Mode', but there are still some different displays with the REAL IE7


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

To my knowledge you can't. IE8 is an integral part of the Win7 OS.


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

Hiz, it's a bad news :'(


----------



## chenzarino (Apr 20, 2010)

you can install XP separately and use a program like boot camp to boot up into each separate os, that would get around using a vm.


----------

